# h:graphicImage lädt kein Bild



## jWoz (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich versuche über den JSf-Tag graphicImage ein Bild einzufügen. Das Bild habe ich im Verzeichnis WebContent gespeichert und nutze folgenden Code:


```
<h:graphicImage url="test.jpg" width="100" height="130" />
```

das Bild wird einfach nicht angezeigt, stattdessen der Rahmen und im Inneren ein roter Kreuz.
Freue mich auf Tipps
MFG


----------



## RoCMe (26. Januar 2011)

versuch mal, den "absoluten" Pfad zum Bild anzugeben, relativ zu deinem ContextPath.

Wenn dein Bild im webapps Verzeichnis also z.B. unter "WebContent" liegt, dann


```
<h:graphicImage url="/WebContent/test.jpg" width="100" height="130" />
```

EDIT: Anscheinend sind die Code-Tags Case-Sensitiv ;-)


----------



## jWoz (26. Januar 2011)

habs gemacht aber geht irgendwie auch nicht komisch


----------



## RoCMe (26. Januar 2011)

Hm... Ich nehme trotzdem an, dass du nicht den richtigen Pfad angibst. Versuch mal eine URL einzusetzen, z.B. sowas:


```
value="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/79/Face-smile.svg/50px-Face-smile.svg.png"
```

Damit solltest du zumindest erst mal irgendwas sehen.
Und dann kannst du versuchen, das Bild direkt in den ContextPath ohne Unterverzeichnisse legen. Wenn das klappt, die Unterverzeichnisse Stück für Stück hinzufügen...


----------



## cliewig (29. August 2011)

Bin gerade zufällig hier vorbeigekommen.
Bei mir war die Lösung des Problems, dass in der build.xml unter project name Groß-/Kleinschreibung verwendet wurde. Gesucht und gefunden wurde das Bild aber nur unter reiner Kleinschreibung.
Nach der Änderung des Projektnamens wurde das Bild dann gefunden.


----------

